# Suzuki 4stroke fuel additives



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

I decided to go with a 4 stroke 60 HP Suzuki on my new Caimen. It's my first Suzuki, I've always been a Yamaha guy but I wanted the lighter engine. What do y'all add to your fuel? I've been told I can run good ol regular unleaded without worrying about Ethanol damage. In my Yamaha I always add ringfree to premium marine gas. Thanks for the insight


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I add stabil because it takes me a while to go through a tank of gas. Aside from that I run ethanol free gas, only due to past headaches. I have owned several yamaha outboards as well as other makes. I like the zuke the best out of all the outboards I have owned.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been using Star-tron for years in all my motors except my cars. I have never had a single issue, even with the gas sitting for over a year. I'll continue using it for everything going forward.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

I've used both of the above mentioned products with good result in my zuke. Your first and best defense; however, is high octane, ethanol free gas.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

pt448 said:


> I've used both of the above mentioned products with good result in my zuke. Your first and best defense; however, is high octane, ethanol free gas.



Why high Octane?


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

I try to put non-eth in my boat but end up using reg more often than not. I should probably start putting treatment in for my Zuk.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

CurtisWright said:


> Why high Octane?


Over time gas loses octane, or "goes stale". If you start with the minimum of 87, your gas will eventually be less than 87 octane and cause issues. If you start higher you've got some cushion. If you run through your gas on a fairly regular basis it's not an issue, but if you're like me and hardly ever get to run your boat it can be a factor. I had enough fuel issues with my old carbuerated merc that I'm overly redundant now. I use 90 to 93 octane ethanol free fuel with stabil in a portable tank that i keep in the garage. I also pour the gas into a bucket and then back into the tank through a funnel with a water seperating filter before each trip. Probably way over kill, but as rarely as i get the opportunity to fish, I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I have always run Valvtech in my outboards. I had a friend who used to work for Mobile One and Valvtech was what they used in their holding tanks. I have never had an issue. I'm sure there are lots of others that work well, but I have been happy with Valvtech.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I saw a test a guy did by taking jars of Ethonal gas and putting gas treatment in each. After a year the one with Startron in it was the best. Just sayen


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Ok cool. 
If the gas in my boat is more than a few weeks old I siphon it out and burn it in my truck. I've been running ethanol fuel occasionally though because non ethanol is a pain to find.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

High octane???

Does your manual tell you to use something other than 87? I believe Zuk's are stated 87...same for Merc, Hatsu and Evinrude, not sure about Yamaha.

Littlewood- your post says good old regular unleaded... This is two sided. The new engines are made to handle the 10% ethanol without damage. But they are not immune to damage due to the fuel itself failing. Ethanol is murder on gaskets and seals, which the mfg'ers have now addressed. Phase separation and water absorption are the real issues.

You can avoid these by finding ethanol free fuel. Sometimes it is a pain to find but worth it in the end. Adding the costly additives dramatically increases operating costs.

Before you decide which one to use, do your own research on them from independent labs not paid by the make of the additive. You might be surprised at the results.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> High octane???
> 
> Does your manual tell you to use something other than 87? I believe Zuk's are stated 87...same for Merc, Hatsu and Evinrude, not sure about Yamaha.
> 
> ...


My manual says "minimum 87 octane". No max given.

Here's a good article about it. 
this HTML class. Value is http://www.louisiana


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Three tips to ethanol fuel stability.

1. Keep your tank full. Most of the water ethanol fuel absorbs comes from condensation in the tank.
2. When possible single source station with a lot of traffic. You want to use a service station with a lot of fuel turnover. Not a station with few customers and little turnover in their tanks.
3. Use some type of ethanol fuel treatment. Use a name brand product that is added consistently. Stay away from magic fuel additives that promise pink unicorns farting rainbows.

Cheers


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I use 90 non ethanol fuel from Shell. No snake oil additives and I never run my carbs dry. My fuel system was checked recently and my carbs look perfect and my jets are still bright brass colored. I burn anything that's older than 2 weeks old in my Mustang GT. My car seems to like it and my mpg goes up. Ethanol is garbage!


----------

